# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  50/10 από ΝΕΑ καμπίνα vodafone?

## bobis

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα.

Ολοι λίγο πολύ ξέρουμε για τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL της Vodafone που έχουν τοποθετηθεί πριν κανά εξάμηνο σε διάφορες περιοχές και ότι έχουν ήδη αρχίσει μερικές να δίνουν υπηρεσία.

Και ρωτώ, γίνεται από τις νέες καμπίνες να διαθέσουν 50/10 ? Τι τους περιορίζει να το βγάλουν εμπορικά? 

α) Η τεχνολογία? (δεν νομίζω, είναι νέες καμπίνες, δηλαδή διαθέτουν νέες κάρτες υποστήριξης πολλών Mbps και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις) 

β) Το ότι δεν είναι ιδιόκτητες, αρα περιορίζονται σε πακέτο του ΟΤΕ? (μπα όχι,ειναι και παραείναι ιδιόκτητες, δηλαδή δεν ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ, μάλιστα το ανάποδο ισχύει, θα πουλήσουν στο  ΟΤΕ χονδρική)  

γ) Το ότι επειδή ο ΟΤΕ διαμόρφωσε και πούλησε καμπινάτο 50/5 λαμβάνοντας υπόψη  ένα χ congestion ratio , πρέπει όλοι να το κάνουν αυτό ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου? (Στο rural δίνουν ήδη 50/30 επειδή έχει πολύ λιγότερους κατοίκους ανά καμπινα)

Από τα παραπάνω, πιστεύω οτι το γ είναι το σωστό

Ναι, με ενδιαφέρει το upload περισσότερο διότι είχα κακομάθει από την cyta στο προηγούμενο σπίτι , που συγχρόνιζα 30/10 από αστικό κέντρο. 

Και όσο για το vectoring , αν αλήθεια δώσουν αργότερα πακέτο 100/10 θα το θεωρήσω κάπως...κλεψιά...καλύτερα να είχα 50/20...

Τέλοσπαντων , με το που μπει η γραμμή, θα ζητήσω από την τεχνικη υποστήριξη να μου βαλουν 10αρι upload με το σκεπτικό ότι το είχα στην cyta + ότι είναι νέες οι καμπινες και ό,τι κάτσει.

----------


## vaggoulas

5 είναι το upload.
Και τηλέφωνο να πάρεις δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα.
Για παραπάνω up θα πρέπει να περιμένεις τα πακέτα vectoring.

----------


## sakis.kom

Αυτό. Με την εκκίνηση του Vectoring θα υπάρξουν προγράμματα από 50/10 και πάνω.

----------


## adiS

> Αυτό. Με την εκκίνηση του Vectoring θα υπάρξουν προγράμματα από 50/10 και πάνω.


50/10 δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει. Σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό, το upload θα πρέπει το ελάχιστο να είναι το 10% του download, οπότε αν έχουν πακέτο 50download θα μπορούν να δώσουν ελάχιστο 5.

Όπως φαίνεται οι πάροχοι δεν θέλουν να δώσουν πολύ upload,για διάφορους λόγους.

Το μόνο που μπορεί να επηρεαστεί, αν μέινει σαν πακέτο είναι το 30. Που θα πάει στα 3upload.

----------

